# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  (لها جسم برغوثٍ وساقا بعوضة) أجمل وأفكه ما قيل في الهجاء.. فيما وقفت عليه (ابتسامة)

## السكران التميمي

لم أستطع أن أمسك نفسي عن الضحك _ وبقوةٍ أيضاً _ لما أن وقعت عيناي على هذه الأبيات أثناء تصفحي لكتاب (سفط الملح) للدجاجي.. فأشغلتني حقيقةً؛ فالكتاب المطبوع مؤخراً طبعته سقيمة جداً، مليئة بالتصحيف والتحريف ما يعلمه إلا الله = لم تشف غليلي في الاستمتاع بالأبيات الشعرية، فقمت بالتنقيب عن مواطن ذكرها والاستشهاد بها في الكتب والمصادر لعلي أقيّم نصها المضطرب.. فخرجت بحصيلةٍ لا بأس بها بإذن الله؛ فقد وجدت أنَّ أقدم مصدرٍ ذكر هذه الأبيات هو كتاب (عيون الأخبار) لابن قتيبة ت276هـ رحمه الله، وأتى بعده كتاب (العقد الفريد) لابن عبد ربه ت328هـ رحمه الله، وبعده كتاب (سفط الملح) للدجاجي ت564هـ رحمه الله السابق ذكره، وبعده كتاب (المستطرف) للأبشيهي ت852هـ، ثم كتاب (غذاء الألباب) للسفاريني ت1188هـ رحمه الله تعالى.
وقد أردت أن أخدم هذه الأبيات في الواقع؛ لدخولها قلبي وإعجابي بها _ سليقةً، وعفويةً، وحسن وصفٍ بحرقة نفس _، فكان أن قمت بمقارنة الأبيات في هذه المصادر مبتدئاً بالأقدم فالأقدم.

قال أعرابيٌ يصف امرأة ويهجوها _ والله أعلم بسبب الأمر _ (ابتسامه):
لها جسم برغوث وساقا(1) بعوضة *** ووجه كوجه القرد بل هو أقبحوتبرق(2) عيناها(3) إذا ما رأيتها *** وتعبس في وجه الضّجيع(4) وتكلح(5)لها مضحك كالحشّ تحسب أنها *** إذا ضحكت في أوجه القوم تسلح(6)وتفتح _ لا كانت _ فماً لو رأيته *** توهّمته بابا من النار(7) يفتح(8)فما(9) ضحكت في النّاس إلّا ظننتها(10) *** أمامهم كلبا يهرّ وينبح(11)( 12)إذا عاين الشيطان صورة وجهها *** تعوّذ منها حين يمسي ويصبحوقد أعجبتها نفسها فتملّحت *** بأيّ جمال ليت شعري تملّح(13)
(1) تصحف في سفط الملح، والمستطرف، وشرح الآداب إلى: وساق.

(2) تصحف في سفط الملح إلى: تبرزق. وفي المستطرف وشرح الآداب: تبرق.

(3) في سفط الملح، والمستطرف: عينيها.

(4) في شرح الآداب: الجليس.

(5) تصحف في سفط الملح إلى: الضجيج ويكلح.

(6) هذا البيت زيادة من العقد الفريد. وأتى في المستطرف بتركيبة أخرى مغايرة فقال:
لها منظر كالنار تحسب أنها *** إذا ضحكت في أوجه الناس تلفح.
(7) في سفط الملح: الدرب.

(8) هذا البيت ساقط من شرح الآداب.

(9) في سفط الملح: وما.

(10) تصحف في سفط الملح إلى: صننتها.

(11) تصحف في سفط الملح إلى: ويسنح.

(12) هذا البيت ساقط من العقد الفريد، والمستطرف، وشرح الآداب.

(13) هذا البيت ساقط من العقد الفريد، وشرح الآداب.

----------


## ابومهند العنزي

جزاك الله خير حبيبنا السكران التميمي
لقد قضى على هذة المرأة (ابتسامه)
اعجبني:
إذا عاين الشيطان صورة وجهها *** تعوّذ منها حين يمسي ويصبح

----------


## ينابيع المعرفة

أضحك الله سنك  (ابتسامة) 
لكن ماذا عن لفظة "البرغوث" هل هي مولدة أم ماذا؟!!

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أضحك الله سنك، أخي الحبيب،
ومثله قول الآخر:
سفرتْ فقلتُ لها هجٍ فتبرقعتْ ** فذكرتُ حين تبرقعتْ ضبَّارا
وتـزينتْ لتروعـني بجمـالِها ** فكأنما كسيَ الحمارُ خِمارا
وضبَّار: اسم كلب.

----------

